# No Heat when Not Moving



## pwa93 (Jan 29, 2010)

Hello Everyone,

This is my first post so I hope I am following the rules and doing this right?

I have a 2005 Altima 2.5S that will not blow any heat out of the vents when the car is not moving. I live in Northern Ontario, Canada and as you know it is very cold here in the winter.

When the car is moving, I get heat blowing no matter where the selector switches are set, but as soon as the car stops moving, even for a red light, within 5 seconds the air turns cold. And the colder the day, the colder the air.

No matter how I set the selectors switches, it just keeps blowing cold air. But then when the car starts moving again, the air turns hot within seconds.

I am making an appointment with my dealer next week to have this looked at but I would like to have an idea of what might be the problem before I go in as I know nothing about cars and don't want to get taken.

If you can give me some suggestions of what it might be or what to ask or try.

Thanks allot,

Patrick
Sudbury, Ontario


----------



## StanzaBonanza (Feb 3, 2007)

So the fan is blowing? Check your coolant. It may be to low to make it to the heater core.


----------



## tiepdaihiep (Mar 21, 2010)

me too ...help me ...


lexus ac compressor
cng fuel stations


----------



## rexracer (Mar 21, 2010)

Coolant low, heater core clogged, or there is an air pocket in the cooling system. A simple vacuum/flush should solve that. Most mechanics should charge you about 50-70 dollars if you recycle your coolant. Up to 100 if you opt for new coolant, and up to 200 if you take it to a dealership. Be aware if you an air pocket in your system then you probably have a small leak somewhere and may have to replace a hose or a gasket which could cost you more.


----------

